# Do I need to test for radon?



## Josiahbarn (Jul 9, 2020)

Do I need to test for radon? It is safe to enter or exit the house while doing the radon test? Any help?


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Ask your neighbors. If you live in an area where granite is common, you can have a problem with Radon gas. It is trapped in granite and is released as the granite decays slowly over time. The Rocky Mountains and much of the Northeast US has LOTS AND LOTS of granite. Not sure where else granite can lead to Radon in the house. We had Radon in the basement in Rochester, NY, but DID NOT have Radon in Colorado Springs which is at the foot of the eastern side of the Rockies. We were quite surprised. You want the sort of Radon test where the collection device is left open in your basement for a decent period of time... months. They typically tell you to put it in an area of the basement that doesn't get a lot of "traffic" so it remains in "calm air" all the time while it is collecting. If your neighbors have tested for Radon and not found any, you may not even need to test your home. You buy the kit, which is priced to include shipping and analysis, anywhere you like. All of them are pretty good. Read the instructions. Place it where it says to place it. Write the date you open it on the test collection device and leave it alone for however long the kit says to let it collect Radon events (months usually). There are "short" Radon test kits also, but they aren't as accurate. If you have Radon in your basement, be aware that it doesn't leave your basement if your furnace/AC isn't operating. If you are using heat or AC, the Radon gas will be circulated through the house. You don't have to change your life at all while you are doing the Radon test. If you do find Radon, the fix is to typically drill through the floor of your basement and install a "vent pipe" with a constantly-running fan causing a slight vacuum to form under your basement slab. That draws any radon to the vent where it is blow up into the air outside so it doesn't build-up in the basement. If your home has an antique "floor" or foundation, conventional Radon remediation may not be possible and it could get expensive to remove the existing floor, remove some dirt, putting down the right type of gravel, then a vapor barrier and vent network, then a new basement floor with a new vent pipe and fan to suck the Radon gas out from under the house before it can get INTO the house.


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

I did the short version on my house when I moved in. It did have radon but was well within safe limits. Just for peace of mind I installed my own radon evac system into the existing drain tile system. Whole thing installed was less than $500.


----------



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

We lived in a house with a medium threat level,,,found out years later but we're ok,,, I guess.
Moved to a house with a passive system (only a 1 mile away). Concrete foundation with passive venting, Radon is like 3 or something here -- liking that obviously. 
Also there are strict codes where we live, can't sell a house that doesn't meet the minimum standard. We hired a company to add a vent to the previous house, I though the basement air was a little dryer/fresher I move out of that house.\
They (Radon company) had that house down below 3. [.3? I don't remember]
My vote, vent if you can.


----------

